# CT Gun Ban/ Laws



## TOSword_Secured (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am in the market for a .223/5.56 rifle, the purpose for it would be mostly practice in terms of the handling, reloading, and tactics of maneuvering a carbine. I was looking exclusively of the ever-famous M&P15 Sport model, two questions come with this as I am new to anything beyond surplus WW2 rifles.

1) Does the M&P15 Sport model have a variation that includes a dust cover?
2) In CT, is there a way to obtain a permit to allow you to own and possess an 'AR' style rifle?

I really don't want to force myself to buy a 'compliant .22LR M&P15', any information would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your time and have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My advice is MOVE out of that hell hole. Unless you figure a way to remove all the crapheads in Hartford holding office and put in constitutional laws.

I think those socialists have not banned the M1 yet and a 06 is a good round.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, good for you. Second, S&W makes an MP15 upgraded model with a dust cover and forward assist, it may not be called "Sport" but I don't recall exactly what it is called, check out S&W website. Third, I have no idea about the hideous and nonsensical gun laws in CT. Fourth, move to a free-er state.

Good luck.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If your in Virginia, why worry about CT. laws?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> If your in Virginia, why worry about CT. laws?


 probbally a troll from DC

WOOPS lots of no good socialists from Va too. Closer you get to the ocean, the worse they are. Just like New England, the worst swine are flatlanders. Except the fishermen/sailors.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

If you buy a rifle that does not comply with your state laws, it will be much more difficult to train with it. Ranges will not allow you in, you will worry while training on private property...

I see no problem with a .22lr AR variant for training purposes. It's not ideal. Lower recoil, less weight, it adds up to slightly different handling characteristics. But the advantages (depending on where you are) would be you could actually get some use out of it, instead of it just sitting in the closet waiting for the day.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

The Sport model was designed from the ground up as an entry level rifle. No forward assist and no dust cover. That said,the reviews I've researched have brought me to the conclusion that there is likely no better rifle for you money at that price point.
forward assist-if a round jams,I personally would recharge the rifle and eject said round. the forward assist could possibly cause more issues for a new owner than it could solve.
dust cover-this is a subject of great debate. Again,reviews from reliable sources claim the M&P 15 does not suffer for lack of a dust cover.
TOS...I don't care if you are in Virginia,Connecticut...sometimes I'm in Santa Monica,Arizona! 
The Sport is likely a good choice for you as a new AR user.You may find later that you want a higher end rifle..but it's likely you still won't part with that trusty,inexpensive old Sport.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While never as bad as many Wisconsin was headed down the liberal guns laws path. The history of hunting slowed that long enough for us to get a real Governor and the will to fix it.
Today I will do some thing I have not been able to do in 40 years. Walk in a buy a hand gun and take it home with me right then. Once again thank you Governor Walker. Rino's tried to hold you back but you held them to their word and fix Wisconsin gun laws.
Have faith and work your tail off to fix your state. It does madder who you vote for, it does madder when your voice is heard.
20 plus years I many others and I worked to change Wisconsin.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> While never as bad as many Wisconsin was headed down the liberal guns laws path. The history of hunting slowed that long enough for us to get a real Governor and the will to fix it.
> Today I will do some thing I have not been able to do in 40 years. Walk in a buy a hand gun and take it home with me right then. Once again thank you Governor Walker. Rino's tried to hold you back but you held them to their word and fix Wisconsin gun laws.
> Have faith and work your tail off to fix your state. It does madder who you vote for, it does madder when your voice is heard.
> 20 plus years I many others and I worked to change Wisconsin.


Yes VOTE.

But idiotic morons are being bred and educated by socialists/communists/ atheists/homos/fems/CRIMINAL ALIENS/Muslims.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that about 20,000 - 50,000 law abiding citizens need to march to the capital lawn with their non complaint ar-15... force the police to arrest everybody.. over whelm the system.. cause total financial havoc, clog the courts... 

but no.. the sheep will allow the state to take them one at a time or they will comply... it is sad


----------



## TOSword_Secured (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information everyone! I am planning on moving from VA to CT within the next year or two, I suppose I'll go along with a .22LR version. I could still learn the platform and improve my marksmenship!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TOSword_Secured said:


> Thanks for the information everyone! I am planning on moving from VA to CT within the next year or two, I suppose I'll go along with a .22LR version. I could still learn the platform and improve my marksmenship!


I grew up in CT, lived there for 25 years and watched it change from the inside before I moved out in 2004. The land is beautiful but the politics are ugly. If you care even a little bit about gun ownership, personal liberty, conservatism and keeping the money you earn ... think long and hard before moving behind enemy lines.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I grew up in CT, lived there for 25 years and watched it change from the inside before I moved out in 2004. The land is beautiful but the politics are ugly. If you care even a little bit about gun ownership, personal liberty, conservatism and keeping the money you earn ... think long and hard before moving behind enemy lines.


The country is nice but all the cities are ridden and populated with liberal criminal slime. Northwest and Northeast are only places still not over run with that foul spoor, even there the white trash is prevalent


----------

